# Updating Passport through Immi Account



## Player (Feb 3, 2011)

Hi
Has anyone tried updating passport through ImmiAccount as they are mentioning here; 




> f you need to make any changes to your address or passport details you can notify us by one of the following methods:
> Online through your ImmiAccount (for some applications only).
> Complete and submit Form 929 Change of address and/or passport details (251KB PDF).
> Advise us in writing of your new address, making sure you include the following details:
> ...




Any experiences??


----------



## Speedbird (Aug 3, 2015)

Player said:


> Hi
> Has anyone tried updating passport through ImmiAccount as they are mentioning here;
> 
> 
> ...



Hello,

I updated mine last week via ImmiAccount. You don't need to submit any form. You can re-check details via Vevo, it gets updated within hours.

Regards.


----------



## Player (Feb 3, 2011)

Speedbird said:


> Hello,
> 
> I updated mine last week via ImmiAccount. You don't need to submit any form. You can re-check details via Vevo, it gets updated within hours.
> 
> Regards.


Do we have to send the scan of new passports by mail/email? I cannot see on the online form to upload the new passports scan!


----------



## Speedbird (Aug 3, 2015)

Player said:


> Do we have to send the scan of new passports by mail/email? I cannot see on the online form to upload the new passports scan!


No you just need to provide details of new passport. On your immi account homepage you will see a link on the right hand side which says "Updating passport details". Just hit it.

Regards.


----------



## Player (Feb 3, 2011)

Thanks SpeedBird.
I updated my and my wife's passport and it immediately took effect in the system, VEVO is reflecting the latest passport details seconds after i submit the info.


----------



## Mansoorb (Nov 12, 2015)

Player said:


> Thanks SpeedBird.
> I updated my and my wife's passport and it immediately took effect in the system, VEVO is reflecting the latest passport details seconds after i submit the info.


Same here. But it doesn't get reflected in the grant letter. will a new grant letter be issued?


----------



## hawkerhunter (Aug 22, 2014)

Speedbird said:


> No you just need to provide details of new passport. On your immi account homepage you will see a link on the right hand side which says "Updating passport details". Just hit it.
> 
> Regards.


I have Australian PR (subclass 190). I want to update the new passport for my wife and son. I logged in to my ImmiAccount but could not see any link on right side of the home page to update passport details. 
Can you please guide how to update it online.
Thanks and Regards
Hawker


----------



## southpac (Apr 8, 2018)

*IMMI Online*



Speedbird said:


> Hello,
> 
> I updated mine last week via ImmiAccount. You don't need to submit any form. You can re-check details via Vevo, it gets updated within hours.
> 
> Regards.


Speedbird, my Immi is underway and was hoping electronic would suffice for changes,

thanks for the reply and info

southpac


----------



## Rameezz (Mar 9, 2018)

Mansoorb said:


> Same here. But it doesn't get reflected in the grant letter. will a new grant letter be issued?


Hi there,
I Have the same question, will a new grant letter be issued? Can anybody please advise about this?


----------

